

Happy Birthday, Dennis Ritchie (from Penn Jillette) - sritchie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWOHvRzvf08&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
sritchie
Another post from the family -- this is Penn Jillette's 70th birthday message
to Dennis. (Penn, hope you're okay with me posting this. Dennis loved it.)

